# Any testing buddies on / around 16th July?



## The Lady (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi All
Had my 3rd DI yesterday. Oops I wish that I'd remembered to have it done with a full bladder cos OUCH   I begged her to take the speculum / instrument of torture out but she said she could get it done quickly, which she did (phew!)
Now on the rollercoaster of 2ww. Somehow the other 2 times I managed to just get on with things and almost forget about it, probably 'cos I knew that the 1st and 2nd time weren't very likely to work, but now it's the 3rd time I must admit I'm really hopeful and can't stop thinking about it. Can't get my head around the idea that I might be pg now and not even know until 16th. DH is looking all doe eyed and broody too, plus lots of talk about decorating and he's doing work in the garden practically everyday - proper nest building behaviour in the male of the species! Trying hard not to think about getting a -ve result. At least I have 1 more lot of DS 'at the ready.' Anyone one else testing around the same time, let me know and hopefully we can keep each other going!


----------



## Beemer (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi there

Im testing on the 10th July (6 dreaded days to go) and I know what you mean about the fact you may be pregnant but not knowing about it - its awful that things may/may not be going on inside and we just dont know.

I've had weird symptoms this time (didnt really have anything the first time around), such as:  stomach bloating, headaches, weeing alot, spotting on day 9 after EC, cramping 9 days after EC, really painful boobs, lower backache, totally exhausted etc etc.

Hope these are all good signs, but trying not to read much into it as could just be nothing too.

Going back to work tomorrow (oh joy) but going to take my mind off this last weeks wait, and also so that Ive still got holidays left if I need to do a 3rd IVF attempt in October time if this one fails. 

Good luck

Kerri xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm testing on July 15th. Symptoms at the mo are a bit of wind and bloatedness and sore boobs every now and then. But it's the weeing 4 times in the night that is doing my head in. This is our 2nd fresh go and dr and embryologist seem very confident but I am like you, thinking that I may be pg so am treating myself as if i am. Also my skin and hair are glowing, must be the healthy diet i've adopted over the last 5 weeks, even people at work have commented, obviously not knowing what's going on, all they know is i've been off sick for the past 4 days but come back to work looking radiant!!!!! LOL!

Good luck Beemer on 10th and The Lady.


----------



## isa (Jun 17, 2005)

I am testing on the 18th. I have only done my transfer today, so I am not looking for symptoms yet...but I strongly suspect I will be tomorrow 
Mine was a DE, 2 3 days embryos looking very good, so doctor and embryologists were very pleased, but since it's my last attempt I am finding it hard to be positive.
I am off sick to at the moment, but I am so worried that I doubt I'll look glowing when I come back...despite vasts amounts of fruits and veg and 3 liters of water/day!
good luck to you all.
isa


----------



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

HI 'THE LADY',

WERE CYCLE BUDDIES!! I ALSO HAD DIUI ON SATURDAY LAST AND TESTING ALSO ON 16TH!! THIS IS MY 3RD ATEMPT AT DIUI, 1ST 2 WERE NATURAL AND THIS ONE WITH PUREGON JABS.ITS SO HARD TO BE POSITIVE.
IM ON HOLS AT THE MOMENT FOR A WEEK WHICH IS GOOD EVEN THOUGH I HAD TO TAKE FRIDAY OFF SICK TO TRAVEL OVERSEAS.
KEEP IN TOUCH AND TRY TO BE POSITIVE....  

FILO: YOUR TESTING THE DAY BEFORE ME. GOOD LUCK  

BEEMER AND ISA: GOOD LUCK AND LOTS OF BABYDUST  
KEEP IN TOUCH WITH ANY INFO SIGNS/SYMPTOMS ETC

LUV MISTY


----------



## The Lady (Jun 28, 2005)

Yay misty - we're so similar, it's a bit spooky! 
I'm working on the 16th, so I'll be champing at the bit to run home and break out the Clearblue!!!
Well all the pregnant women have found out that I'm on the 2ww, so they're everywhere - on my way to work, down the shops, on T.V...... DH has even had the same problem, he was watching the Simpsons and Homer was playing on an arcade game, where he had to fertilise an egg with his sperm bombs (eww!) so he turned over to Location, Location, Location, and guess what - "this family are going to need a larger property, as they have a new addition due to arrive in 8 months..." Plus I ran a name the teddy bear competition at work, and the name that won was... you guessed it .... baby
OH FOR HEAVEN'S SAKE!!!!!  
Anyone else notice this odd phenomenon on the 2ww? Please don't say it's just me!
isa wishing you lots of     Take it easy, hun
filo wishing you also lots of    
Beemer, I have everything crossed for you, wishing you, of course, lots of


----------



## Beemer (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes, Ive noticed the "babies everywhere" thing too!!! Worse thing is Im so bloated at the moment, I literally look 4 mths pregnant and everyone at work kept asking me "when its due" - and I had to say "might not be pregnant yet - find out Sunday" they looked at me as if to say "my god, if you look like that now, what will you look like when you do get pregnant!!!"

Had a few twinges today and an awful ache in my right hand side - think it may be cos Ive been sat at my desk all day and havent got up and walked around enough.

5 days to go, Im dreading it.  One girl at my work said "OOOOH bet you are so excited, bet you cant wait for Sunday to arrive and look at the test!!" I said "no Im dreading it actually".  People who have never been through it just dont have a clue do they!!  

Oh well, us IVF'ers just have to smile politely and get on with out lives as best as possible dont we!!

Good luck everyone, thinking of you all.

Kerri xxx


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello girls,

      I'm testing on the 14th and it feels like a lifetime away so i feel for you all. I too have noticed the baby/pg lady thing, it's weird. I think the wind/bloatedness, sore bits and peeing like a racehorse comes with the territory of 2ww (sorry TMI ) , it seems to be parr for the course on this rollercoaster.
  
    Best of luck to you all     and keeping fingers crossed 
Bucket loads of       for each and everyone of you x  

Helen x


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

hi, 

can i jump on here with you too.....

i am testing on the 15th and too have noticed the pregnant woman thing, have to say that i am not usually that sensitive to this as i am a midwife and pregnant women are my bread and butter so to speak but they are currently EVERYWHERE!!!! far more than usual plus my 2 best friends are pregnant too....

good luck to all,

tikki. xx


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Tikki,

    How's it going? Hope you're taking good care of yourself and not working too hard. Wish this 2ww would get on with it, feels like i've been waiting for ages and i'm not testing 'til 14th. It's pants! but fingers crossed for lots of BFP's

Loads of   and   for us all x

Helen x


----------



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Ladies!

Just checking in to see how were all doing.
This 2ww is torture for me as im on a weeks hols and going out of my mind.
feeling isolated as dp is working and none of my family have been in contact since our iui on sat last.really need the support right now and seem to be fighting off the tears constantly....
Yesterday i forced myself to go and see an uplifting movie and do a little shopping.It did help a bit but all i could see were pregnant women and new born babies everywhere..............
All i bought were 2 pink dinner candles!! Now im in floods again  
Have no real symptoms at the moment but then again im only on day 4 of 2ww, due to test on 16th, 2 days after my birthday!!!

THE LADY: how are you doing? hope all is ok. 
FILO,ISA, how about you guys?  
TIKKI: welcome on board and good luck to you. 
6898 HELEN: your testing on my birthday so I definitely wont forget you..all the very best to you... 

LOTS OF LUV AND  

MISTY


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi gals

Are you counting day of ww from day after ET or including that day?
If i count including the day of ET I am 6 days into ww. Been having bouts of diarrhea and tummy upet (grumbling more like), stomach seems huge, peeing for England and horrendous night sweats. Been a bit light-headed today. Trying to be really positive but also thik it may be all the drugs i'm taking giving me symptoms, 75mg aspirin, prednisolene for nk cells and cyclogest.

It's my b-day at beginning of August Misty, hope we both get a good pressie this year!!!

Glad to see you on here tikki as we're testing on the same day. Any symptoms yet?? You must really anlayze twinges being a midwife?

Good luck everyone Filo xx


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Girls,

    Well i did write a huge note to you all earlier but just as i finished, the server bombed out - bugger   bugger   bugger. Sorry but doesn't take much to set me off lately and i'd spent ages getting everyones up to date info so could send more personal notes then it bloody vanished.

    I truly hope you are all keeping yourselves sane, not sure it's possible but we can but try. I've lost it now   i caught myself chatting to my horse like he was going to answer me today - i always talk to him but don't usually wait for him to answer.  

    Big   and bucket loads of   for you all x

Helen x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi and welcome to The Lady, Isa and Misty   

Hope you are all doing ok. I've added you to the 2ww list......follow the link to find it and feel free to join the other ladies chatting there 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32311.msg378722.html#msg378722

Take care and much luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## The Lady (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi again all!
Thanks for adding me to the list, LizzyB - my name in lights, well kind of!
Misty - so sorry that you're feeling down, hun. I find it easier to shop online in the 2ww, otherwise it can really get you. To be honest I usually try to avoid supermarket shopping completely, as I can get quite upset! 
Last night I was sitting down and suddenly went really faint and kinda sweaty - then 1 minute later I was fine. Of course I started going a bit  and reading all sorts of things into it, from definitely pg to definitely not pg, then I remembered all the other 'symptoms' I've had on my other 2ww - and decided not to read anything into it at all. Still hopeful though. One thing I have found helpful is to plan an event after 2ww that you can only do if you're NOT pg, e.g. going to the pub. Last time me and DH went to a concert when I got -ve result. It doesn't stop the pain, but it helped me be a bit more positive. I'm just rambling now, so I'll check in with you all later...


----------



## Pen07 (May 14, 2005)

Hi All 

I am due for testing on 11th which happens to be my wedding anniversary ( 7 years). This is my first attempt of IVF and the wait is killing me, I keep wanting to do a test myself but am resisting temptation. My symptoms are convincing me that I am due to start a period so feel a bit negative at the moment. 
I wish all of you the best of luck with your tests and hope we all have a good outcome. 

Pen xxx


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi guys,
I'm trailing along with a test on the 18th, same as you isa.
Lets make it a good positive month girlies.

I couldn't resist the temptation on my first cycle and tested every day after possible implantation i.e. 5 days after e/t - bit silly really as I only tortured myself and the result ended up being negative anyway.  This time I think I'll just wait until the night before or the morning of the official testing day!

Fingers crossed.             

xxxx


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

hi girls,

i also wrote a great long post yesterday but lost it in the sending process which was really irritating.....

how are you all feeling? i am feeling fine and quite normal and in a way this is concerning me greatly.... i have large, sore boobs but can live with that and still have a bit of a bigger tum than usual but other than that all feels normal.... 
what are the rest of you feeling like at this stage?

do not think there will be any early testing for me... if i make it through to next friday wothout a period i think i will be too scared to test.....

can you believe at least 33 people dead due to the bombings in london, it is so awful...

tikki. xx


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Tikki, I know its shocking what's happened in London, it will probably be more than 33 when they've issued the figures from the bus blast.

I wrote a long post some time back and lost it, but this was the first and last time.
Quick tip from my mistake - if I write a substantial post I always highlight all the text then Ctrl C so it copies to your "clipboard", just in case you lose the link.
If you do, just start another post then Ctrl V to paste it all back in the post.
Sorry if you already know this and I'm teaching to suck eggs (ironic), but I know how frustrating it can be. 

Mwah mwah.


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

  Hope you're all hanging in there and keeping positive x
What on earth is going on in this world of ours, what a waste of innocent life.

OJ- you've made me   the eggs thing just sent me rolling 'round the floor...i'm losing the plot but i knew that already

Tikki-i'm so reassured after reading your post, i've been feeling fairly normal too...sore bits and larger bits....all very similar

Pen- nearly there so hold on...you don't want to get an incorrect result...fingers crossed for you

The lady- i've done the shopping on line thing too....i can't handle all the pg ladies....and i get all un necessary and emotional passing newborn stuff...just torture

Is anyone else getting bad headaches? Just can't seem to shift it and don't want to pop pills....been using a herbal neck rub which usually works a treat but not today... 

Well i really hope you are all well 

Helen x


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi girls

I am testing on the 18th.  Dont feel too bad about the wait at the minute but next week will be a complete nightmare im sure 

Boobs are a bit sore i suppose, but tummy feels huge, and pains quite hugh up, i think it might be trapped wind from the pessaries  

SEnding lots of  

wendyxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi everyone

Dreadful what happened today, i've been in tears (highly emotional at the moment). I phoned my clinic to discuss possible side effects i'm having, bad night sweats (possibly cos my oestrogen was so high before EC my body is wondering what on earth is going on now there are no eggs in there!!!) waking up 3/4 times a night to go to the loo (possibly waking up cos sweating and body thinks I may aswell go to the loo), huge stomach my jeans are really tight, bloating and wind (cyclogest and cos i had 11 eggs removed), sitting on the floor rocking from side to side (I think we all know that one!). I also have slightly sore boobs. I'd already bled by this stage on FET so have got past that hurdle so far but as the nurse said after ET it is quite normal to bleed when you're pregnant so not to get worried by this.I had calf cramps in the bath tonight for some reason.

Also my friend has just informed me that she is 3 months gone so is REALLY hoping that my news will be good next week!

How you all hangin in there. Chin up everyone. Someone mentioned about having something planned for the day or next day after testing which is a great idea. We have been invited to BBQ the day after testing so I will either be the designated driver or be VERY VERY drunk!!!

Take care
Filo x


----------



## The Lady (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi again all

Had a bad day on Tuesday, wasn't at work and just couldn't find the energy to do anything! Been a bit snappy from time to time, and the occasional  
(poor DH is of course on the receiving end! )
It's funny, but I think all you IVF girls are giving me your side effects / symptoms! Waking up during the night to pee, wind (well ok that's just me normally anyways!) but no sore bosoms or cramps as yet! Can't help feeling that this MUST be 'the one,' but realistically I know that it could be just another BFN. I have found greatest comfort in this site, pringles and cadburys buttons! Anybody else have fave comfort foods?
Filo - I'm planning to go out for sushi after testing if I'm -ve, so that sould be an experience!

Big  to all, especially misty (how are you getting on, hun?) and Beemer - 3days to go?!


----------



## Beemer (Jul 1, 2005)

The Lady said:


> Hi again all
> 
> Had a bad day on Tuesday, wasn't at work and just couldn't find the energy to do anything! Been a bit snappy from time to time, and the occasional
> (poor DH is of course on the receiving end! )
> ...


Hi there, Im back at hospital tomorrow as Ive got mild hyperstimulation, and my doctor just wants to make doubly sure everything is going down properly and Im not getting worse. (Is alot better today and appears to be going back down). My cramps and spotting that started on day 9 after EC stopped on day 10/11, but my boobs are stilll killing me and are like 2 big water melons!!! Its a nightmare, Im trying to take my mind off the dreaded test on Sunday but its all I think about. Just found out my sister (who is on holiday with her hubby and my 2 gorgeous little nephews) are sitting out a hurricane in Jamaica, so thats not helped matters as Im quite worried about her. My mum and dad assure me they are very safe (my sis has been on the phone) so just waiting for an update now. Good luck everyone with all your tests, and I know what you mean about comfort food - I want to eat everything I cant!! Chris went out and looked for some crisps for me without "monosodium gloutimate" (sp?) and ended up bringing home a HUGE bag of salt and balsamic vinegar kettle chips. I had a few (as havent had a naughty treat in ages - just fruit, veg, tuna etc!!). He also bought me a big bag of haribo sour jelly sweets (OMG - I just love jelly sweets!!) but my mum told me to be careful with jelly, so Im not taking any chances until I know one way or the other whether its worked - OMG I'd love a sour jelly right now, one that really makes your eyes water!!! 

Kerri xxx


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

my fave comfort food is doughnuts- specifially Krispy Krem donuts...

went to bluewater yesterday and was very good, only had one whereas i have been known to have 9 in one sittting..........no willpower.....

still seeing pregnant women everywhere.... one of my best friends told me she was pregnant on the day of egg collection and although her timing wasn't great as she said she had to tell me and some point and better to let me get used to the idea a couple of weeks before d day for me...... i am reallly pleased for her as she has had 2 miscarriages in the past year... she already has a daughter so i told her i was happy for her to be pregnant as it is only if it is the first i am resentful.....

and having had a bit of a drought at work lately so to speak i have delivered 2 babies this week so there is just no getting away from these pregnant tums.... like i say i have never been that sensitive to it really which is good....

pleased to hear that i am not the only one feeling normal.....
have a good weekend, i cannot believe that by this time next week i will know....

tikki. xx


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

Tikki- i've got a major doughnut thing at times, i think most of us can be a bit partial...this time next week i will have known for a day but may wait 'til DH gets home for weekend so sat morning test...have i got that much willpower

Kerri- hope all is well with your sister and her family x

The lady-symptoms  well our parents taught us to share x

Filo- we're going to a party too after test so be the same here, wishing to be designated driver x

Willswendy-Pessaries...oh what joy x

Here's wishing for a roll on BFP's x x x        

     

Helen x


----------



## kristina (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi, due to test on the 17th, but unless I find out before   I will probably do a test on the 16th because I am very naughty!
Have been trying sooooo hard not to do anything too strenuous but finding it very hard as I have 4 acres of land and garden to take care of! Plus having a dog makes you have to walk and hence,look at all the work that I should be doing! Lets hope the 16th is a lucky day for us, if not I am determined to drink all the alcohol contents of my fridge! Hmm, poor hubby!


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I'm back here after a MC and i'm on my 2ww AGAIN, i lost a baby at 5 weeks pregnant, 4 weeks ago this coming sunday and i O just 11 days after the MC which was a huge surprise.

My symptoms for you all to see were sore BBS on and off from about 3 days after O, my right ovary kept cramping from O till i MC'd, very emotional over every little thing, wind, trapped wind which bloated me and made me really try and push something out but i don't really think it was wind as nothing would come out TMI i think its just a bloated thing that happens in early pregnancy, bad cramps around 11dpo, really thought AF was coming, two ------- tests and then a +++, well 2 ++++ the day after AF was due. In fact all my symptoms were just like AF was coming, its all still fresh in mind as it wasn't long ago and i thought i would share them with you all as we all like to see everyone's symptoms so we can see if we have them and drive ourselves mad when we don't LOL what are we like?

I have got all the same symptoms this cycle, so it could go either way again, the trouble is AF and pregnancy give you the same symptoms, mother nature just likes to keep us guessing and spending money on HPT LOL.

Good luck all and lets hope we see many, many +++++++

My friend in America and i fell pregnant at the same time and she is still pregnant, that's quite hard to handle, but i'm glad for her as she has also suffered many sad losses like me.

Julie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Pen, Kristina and Julie 

I've update the list to include you too.....heres the link to find it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32311.msg378722.html#msg378722

Good luck to you all......fingers crossed for BFP's.

JJR ~ so sorry to hear about your m/c.....must be hard to go through the 2ww so soon. Much luck 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi The Lady!

Hope you're feeling a bit better now.Today I started getting af type pains with a lot of bloating and feeling of pressure.Seems to have settled down a bit now.
Drank 2 litres of h20 and took 2 paracetamol.
I've experienced this on all other cycles and got a bfn so we just dont know.

Keep in touch

luv Misty


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Girls

Its getting excing now some of us our testing very soon !   

Had some really horrible cramps low down early this morning, quite worrying really, but have much better today still a few twinges going on but some of them seem higher up !  Think i am getting totally paranoid  

Boobs are a bit sore too.  Its really hard to take it easy i keep forgetting.  Been out this evening with our godchildren who kept asking to be picked up, which i didn't of course, but its hard to remember sometimes.

Sending everybody lots of  

And a folly dance for the stimmers   

Take care

wendyxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi girls

symptoms last two days have been very tender boobs at the sides and very heavy!!!!! (almost like my glands are swollen), not really any af cramps as such, just ahuge bloated belly. Thos that know about tx say that they can't notice but then I am wearing clothes when they look at me, my jeans are still tight. The only cramps i've had were on 5/6ww when i had diarrohea aswell. The sweats at night in bed are really doing my head in, but i'm now sitting here typing away with next to nothing on because i'm so hot! I'm on day 9ww. I was trying to work out when my af should be due and because it is normally 14 days approx after you ovulate, so it should be wed (2 days before I test). But as we know cyclogest can delay af, 1st fresh cycle my af came 4 days after PT when i'd stopped cyclo but i had been spotting from about 4 days before test date.

Here i am analysing everything but each preg can be different from the next in the same woman!!! When i was preg before i didn't have sore boobs but did have calf cramps like i am getting now. Still drinking loads though.

Talk about seeing preg womean everywhere, not me, i was reading the paper today and nearly every article had something to do with a preg woman!!!!

Sorry to hear you girls are going through the mill with personal problems aswell as this to cope with.

Take care Filo x


----------



## lulabell (Dec 30, 2004)

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

2ww is up wednesday, i have had really bad cramps! nothing else though! i must say after last attemptdid not work i have been really blasa' about this one. i have had a few glasses of wine and and majoshopping sessions so not exactly resting! trying to eat heathier but i do love a good curry!!! and ow how i miss a good caffine infused cuppa! getting quite edgy now as i don't know wether i have period pains or not! 

good luck to all fingers and legs crossed (or legs open if it help! ha ha )

lulabell
xxxxxx


----------



## The Lady (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi again girlies,
Great news about Beemer, I'm chuffed to bits   must be coming our way!!!
I'm testing on the 16th, (or T-day!) and I had a major reality check today. I've been so hopeful and so positive, 3rd time lucky and all that, but for some reason it's hit me that it could be just another -ve. Sounds stupid I know, of course it could be negative, but I haven't let myself think that. Can't figure out if I should be mentally preparing myself for another negative, or if I should carry on letting myself feel positive and worry about the crash when / if it comes. Had the occasional twitch down there, farted like a dairy cow and pee'd like a racehorse since 2days after DIUI. So basically completely normal lol.
Well, there's always 4th time lucky if not...
Enough of my babbling, how are the rest of you ladies doing?
Misty hope you enjoyer yer hols!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm cacking myself now, only 2 more sleeps to go before the dreaded day!!! In one way i'm looking forward to it just to get rid of this horrible' not knowing' feeling. Still sweating at night for England, peeing constantly, sore boobs but no abdo cramps. I'm trying not to get my hopes up because I haven't had any spotting or bleeding as yet. I normally do every month, whether i have tx or not. When i was preg last yr (miscarried) i got some spotting on day 10-13 after ovu then the bleeding stopped. 

I know my af should be due tomorrow but cyclogest can delay it so am really really trying NOT to test early. When I was preg I didn't test positive until a week after af was due and then it was really feint , it got darker the week after. I never get premenstrual either and don't get the period pains until my period has actually started so the guessing game is completely waste of time.

Good luck tomorrow lulabelle and good luck to the rest of us on fri/sat.

Filo xx


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

hi,

god, this is all sooooo strange!!! 
i am pretty symptom free, have big, sore boobs but that is the progesterone... had a really bad day on saturday with nothing to do except cry as have convinced myself it has not worked, poor dh did not know what to do with me.... i am really convinced for no particular reason and a trying to be positive but finding it impossible....
i finish the pessaries tonight and think that that is what is keeping af away as have taken it before to induce a bleed so know that it will start thur/ fri...
i am like you filo and do not get symptoms or pain until af starts so no point analysing anything i suppose,
am so sorry to be so negative but have to tell someone who will understand... is this all normal or an a just a truly negative person,

hope the rest of you are feeling positive,
tikki. xx


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Good morning analysts!

Does anyone know if you always get implantation bleed or not, I haven't had any but I'm 5dpt, suppose there's always time.......

My symptoms - big bloated belly, as in a few months flippin pregnant ( I wish), lots of wind - lovely. Had a bit of rib pain last night but that seems to have disappeared this morning, the tummy goes down a bit overnight also, but soon fills up again.
Lots of grumbling and some stabbing pains in my lower abdomen, but I had all the pains last time which turned out to be a BFN so I'm not reading into anthing. Oh and a huge tender rack - big bonus.

Time will tell hey?

Have a great day girlies, anyone testing today, I know there are some tomorrow?

Mwah mwah

OJ

xxxxx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

OJ
When are you testing ?  I am 4dpt and am testing 20th. I too have had no spotting at all, in fact hardly any symptoms, except the bloating and lots of lovely wind !  Any pains I get I presume are part and parcel of the lovely wind. I don't think you always get implantation bleed, everyone is different !


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

I knew this was going to be awful, but now I know ! 

I am constantly wondering cant stop thinking about it.  Convinced AF is coming, sore boobs, I wouldnt say they are any bigger really (thank god) but they are sore.    Big bloated belly and strange pains too.

Havent a clue whats going on, just hope AF stays away, and I get to testing

Its great to think this time next week i could havea BFP!!  Yippee but I am trying not to think too much that way because i know how awful its going to be if we get a BFN

Tikki sending you lots of  , i know its really hard to be positive and a bit scarey too as the fall is bigger lots of  coming your way

Best wishes everyone, lots of babydust  

wendyxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi gang

So sorry Tikki that you've been feeling so low, it's not easy is it to appear 'normal' to everyone when you have all this mayhem going on your head. I am surprised that you are finishing your pessaries though today, I have to take mine right up until test date on friday. Then if it's worked I take them for another 2 months. It's perfectly normal to be negative, one way of us making sure we don't head for a big fall on test date. BUT HOPEFULLY WE'LL ALL BE CELEBRATING! I think you are testing same day as me fri

I have waves of positiveness and negativeness. Tyring to look on the bright side though as much as possible, convincing myself that whatever happens, happens and it is for a reason.

OJ, you don't always get implantation bleed but the nurses did say that you can bleed when your preg so not to worry about it. My friend who had chemical preg didn't have any and plEnty of my friends who have fallen naturally haven't had any. I also had sever grumbling tummy on day 5/6ww with a bit of diarrhea but no bleeding.

My belly seems to go down overnight too but as soon as i'm up and walking it's almost as if someone's pumping it up!!!! I also look about 4 months gone!

Keep your spirits up everyone, not long to go now.

Filo xx sending positive vibes......


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks Filo, thanks Lorri.  I feel at ease now - not necessary to have bleeding, I think it could freak you out anyway, thinking that its AF!
Lorri I'm 5dp3dt and I test on the 18th, next Monday, so we're not far off each other.

Lots of luck folks.

xxxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi!

Oh my God! Testing on Friday 15th and am slowly going off my head! Had a bit of 'spotting' this am but absolutely nothing since. Now have low stomach cramps - although had these last time and tested positive (not for long). 
Any idea when af would start if it was coming anyone? Is it 14 days after EC? Or does it depend on each person? So frustrating!  

Am debating whether or not to do a 1st Response test on Thu am but a bit scared.  

Well     to everyone in same position!

Dakin xx


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

hi girls,

it is the last cyclogest for me tonight, I asked at the clinic and was told by the consultant that he does not even think it is necassary to take it for the 2ww let alone for the entire 12 weeks if you get a positive result.... again this shows how things are done differently everywhere...

from what i know about the whole implantation process, as soon as it is so it should start to secrete progesterone anyway so not worrying too much about that... will be quite pleased to be rid of them and the nice bit you get the nxt morning (sorry if TMI but as i midwife i discuss lots of things of a none too pleasant nature with women and kind of think it is ok- DH is never too impressed)

am still convinced that it is the pessaries that are stopping me bleeding so am a bit nervous about it but the really logical, sensible part of my brain is saying that it has already been decided and that htere is nothing i can do about it...

i think i should just thank my lucky stars that i, or anyone i know was not on a bus or tube last week and remember that in the grand scheme of things i am lucky.....

i saw the advert for the first response pregnancy test the other day and gave it a thought, I shall not be testing until friday but was deciding upon brand what will everyone else be using? i am thinking Clearblue or are you all blood tests?

i have about 30 pregnancy tests in a box in my bedroom that i got from the family planning clinic where on of my clinics was based last year but i am not even giving then a thought......... they are just quick dip dtick one so they will be my follow ups dependant upon result, no need to go bankrupt for due to buying tests in my house.........

i have to say that i thought the whole cycle thing was easy as had few symptoms but never really anticipated what this bit would be like....

am ready to have my life back now....
roll on friday...
tikki. xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

Dakin - I believe af should come 14 days after EC because that would be when you ovulated. In any 'normal' person's life af comes 14-16 days after ovulation!!! I also had a bit of spotting early evening last night once (sorry tmi coming up, but it was when i was 'straining' and it was a pink colour) but have had nothing since. Also had a bit of cramps, kind of like af cramps low down in my belly afterwards. So now I am convinced it's all over but as the nurse said you can get bleeding when you're preg and also it's the time af should show up...aaargh! I don't want to get depressed until I know it's all over!!!

Tikki - I am with you on the grand scheme of things we are very lucky not to have been involved last week or have anyone we know involved. There are also much more unfortunate people out there than me. I have a good life, a wonderful dh etc etc.

My hospital gave me a test which is very sensitive, finds 25iu in urine. I then phone them up to give them the results. I also have a predictor which is nto so sensitive staring at me in the cupboard but have resisted so far.

Hang in there peeps!
Filo xx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there!

Tikki, like you, my docs at L'pool Women's also said that it is not necessary to take pessaries for 12 weeks. I asked because last time, when I was pregnant,see profile, I seemed to start pains and bleeding as soon as my body registered I'd stopped taking them so I was really worried. They said that it just wasn't meant to be. Our hospital says to do a clear blue test or go to them. We'll do Clear Blue but haven't bought any yet for obvious reasons!  

Am dreading Friday, hubby doesn't want to do early test, and I'm not sure I do either - putting off the result seems like a good idea to me as not v hopeful as I feel completetly different to last time!! Oh God - must be more     

Filo, ta for info, my af cramps are v low down too, like niggling, achey af pains. I'm even having them now!But had these last time, even worse and still got a positive initially.  I'm sure your spotting is normal, as people tend to spot when af is due and still get a positive. Hang in there.  

Well     to you 

Dakin xx


----------



## isa (Jun 17, 2005)

Hello ladies,
well all the hormones have obviously had their effect on me...I have not suceeded in posting anything for a wek, I think, because I could not find this thread again, and then I could not remeber my login!!! 
It was very encouraging for me to read all your recent posting...I see we are all going gently mad, the ones that are spotting worrying because they are spotting, and the ones that are not worrying because they are not! 
I belong to the first category: I spotted a bit yesterday (8dp3dt) and I did not sleep last night for the worry. I also had a feeling in my low belly like af coming (I still do now, but the spotting may have stopped, hopefully).So of course now I am sure is BFN, and since it is the last one for me, I am not happy  

Like many of you have said, I should just count myself lucky that neither me now any of my loved one were involve in last weeks atrocities. Some went really close.

I have some hpt that should be very sentivitve (10 or 25, I think), but I'll try to wait until the 18th, when my beta is due. I am too depressed already...anyway af may come before that. I am not sure what to expect. With IVF, I alwasy had to wait 3-5 days after stopping the progesterone at 14dpo to have af arriving, but this time I am on a donor cycle, so it may all be different 


  

to everyone

isa


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

hi,

Dakin, pleased to see that i am not the only one who stops the pessaries after 2 weeks.... i can see the logic that the pessaries are only delaying what is going to happen anyway if you are going to bleed but still think i am going to be on eggshell now until 'test' day!!!!!!!

I am thinking Clear Blue too as that is what the clinic suggests in their titeature but will not be buying that until tomorrow evening.... will probably be making a dash to tesco's just before bed....

is it my imagination (which has been running wild) or have i read somewhere that hte normal Clearblue is more sensitive than the digital one....

no spotting or cramps or ANYTHING at all for me.... not taking this to be a good sign, but then again am not taking anything to be a good sign.... still feeling very negative although trying not to..... it is hard though..

i had a dream last night that it was positve which was rather cruel of my mind....

have a good day,
Tikki. xx


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

  Sorry i've been a little distant this week but i've been thinking of you all. Bugger it's my test day tomorrow and i'm bricking it! DH won't be home 'til friday evening so have to try to wait.........but i bought a clear blue just in case i can't then can do test that hosp gave us on sat morn with DH. I've had severe cramps low on right hand side all morn and then been ill so sent home from work today.

  I'm sure its a bad sign but will soon see. I think you're all right- we are all so lucky just to be here in one piece with our loved ones, even if we don't get there this time we can try again.

  Tikki- sorry to hear you're feeling a little low, i've been the same this week but as you said....if it's meant to be then it's already been decided so apart from doing what we know can help then we just have to wait. Big hugs x x

  Hey!!!!! It's Misty's birthday tomorrow!!!!! Happy birthday to you         

Helen x x


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

Well i started spotting again so feeling really low now. I think i'm going to do a test tomorrow morning to put myself out of my misery then I can get on with my start to the weekend. Not working after today! Just trying to convince myself that it would be normal to spot around af time as some women do when they're preg...but i'm not doing a very good job. No af pains as such but an achy right leg which iget before af is due (had this for about 2 days). I fratured my spind years ago so have trouble with my back alot and tends to affect my leg sometimes!!! Still got sore bb's though which i don't normally get at af time. Mind you I didn't get the when i was preg last year. I dont normally get af until i stop the pessaries aswell.

Helen hope you feel better soon, sounds nasty. But still could be a good sign.

Tikki, Dakin, Isa hang in there. We are all sounding so depressed at the moment that hopefully things will turn around for us this week.
 ALL ROUND PLEASE!!

Filo x


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there!

Filo - hope your spotting is just that. Please don't give up yet. 

Helen, good luck for tomorrow. Your signs are quite normal I think.  

Well I'm logging on again in absolute desperation as although no more spotting - horrendous af cramps - that can't possibly be anything else!

Like you Filo - I'm going to get hubby to buy a First Response Test tonight as I just need to know now as going demented! Then I'll have 4 days to get pi**ed, go for bike ride, do garden and generally get my life back before return to work on Monday!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow if you test early Dakin.
Good luck Helen for tomorrow.

Still spotting but it's more like a pink discharge (sorry tmi) rather than blood...but that could soon change. I don't have any af cramps at all though.
Feel worryingly normal apart from slightly sore bb's.

Totally there with you Dakin...let's get the drinking started if it's BFN!!!!!

Filo xx


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Girls, I'm really feeling for you and also knowing that my test day is only 5 days away which is nothing compared to you guys.

Stay tough and I hope you all the best for your test days.

Big kisses and hugs.

OJ

xxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there!

Well just to let you know, was so 'off my head' that asked hubby to buy a First Response test to do tomorrow! But, he had a football match after school, missed Boots, went to Tesco and couldn't get one! Fate I think! Anyway he's bought 2 Clear Blue Tests to use on Friday!!!

So will def have to keep myself busy tomorrow, cos when I'm not busy, I feel every single blooming half twinge!!!

Oh God!!

Are you doing your test tomorrow Filo? Good Luck if you do!

Good Luck Helen too - hope all your dreams come true.

Hang in there everyone! Speak tomorrow.

  

Dakin xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

Not sure if i'll test tomorrow Dakin. Just been in floods of tears with my poor DH. I've never felt this upset before during any of my treatments. He said to wait til friday cos he's afraid if i test too early (i've read stories of girls who have tested neg day before their test date and pos the day after) it'll give me a misleading result. They tell you when to test for a reason...and so on.....Keeps reasuring me that everything is fine, maybe it's one embroy coming away, maybe it's breakthrough bleeding when af due....

I'm not really spotting much but feel really ill now, just upsetting myself really. This isn't like me at all!!!! Got headache and red raw eyes now...what an idiot! I keep telling myself that nothing is actually conclusive yet...but do I listen?? The test i have is predictor which didn't tell me i was preg last yr until a week after af due so keep thinking not much point in using it..but who knows...i'll let you know tomorrow.

Thanks for thoughts OJ and hang in there friday girlies.

Filo x


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi girlies,

Not sure if anyone can help but I've developed left hand ovary and kidney pain.  It's coming and going but when its coming it hurts.
Any ideas?
It'll probably go but thought if anyone had had this before on the 2ww.



I'm 6dp3dt.

Cheers OJ.

xxxx


----------



## The Lady (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry OJ can't help - maybe try NHS direct? Quite often we can get aches and pains that come and go just as quickly for no apparent reason at all... 
Testing on Saturday, and I'm pretty much joining in with the panic and the over-analysing with the rest of you gals!
*Still* peeing like a race horse and farting like a dairy cow... woke Dh up this morning with one particularly impressive bottom burp  very attractive!
Twinging away, wonder if it's the Clomid? I have a bottle of Tia Maria and some vanilla coke for myself if I test -ve on Sat. Won't have the whole bottle, obviously... hmm then again... 
Thinking of you Helen, Filo, Isa and Dakin, plus all you other Ladies in Waiting, good luck and  to all...
P.S. Anyone else feel like slapping BB6's Makosi, Miss 'ooh I might be pregnant, whoops..." GRRR!


----------



## isa (Jun 17, 2005)

Go easy on the drink if you get a negative, ladies!!!
I am not sure what your clinic practice is, if they get you in for a blood test anyway or not, but I have used some other boards for a nearly 3 years, and if I had a pound (a penny is just a little bit too little) for every lady that posted there, warning against First Response and Clearblue, because they gave them a negative result on the day of a positive beta, or even 1 day after, I would be rich!!! 
So, particularly if you test at or before 15dpo you may be in trouble...

OJ, I have had stabbing pain on and off at my ovaries and and kidneys (usually to one side, but I am not sure it's always the same). I have no clue if it means anything. I am trying to drink at least 3 liters of water, plus orange juice etc, so it is probably not dehydration 

Filo, so sorry you are feeling so upset. It is so hard, it's unreal. DH is away so I need to cope by myself, which is a bit hard, but at least I can upset myself without upsetting him, if it makes any sense 

I hate this af coming feeling.  I think it is really unfair that pregancy symptoms, progesterone and AF must all feel the same, potentially

thinking of you all, The Lady, Dakin, Helen, Tikki, Wendy, Misty and everybody else  

by the way, wasn't this lulabell's test day?

Isabella


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone!

 to all of us testing soon - Wendy,Filo, Lulabell, The Lady, Tikki, OJ, Helen, Misty, Isabella and anyone else who I might have missed!

OJ, I have had various twinges in the ovaries but not as obvious as yours I don't think!Don't know what to suggest really, but I would phone clinic if it gets too bad, just to be on safe side.

Isabella - will def only have 1 or 2 drinks if test negative! Just incase! Horrid really cos it's just delaying again! 

Filo, I'm so sorry you've been so upset. It's can be so traumatic, getting this far and then having it all taken away from you, if you see what I mean. My DH is a bit worried cos I seem to have convinced myself I'm having PG symptoms!!! Felt dizzy and nauseus last night which I know full well is probably due to chesty head cold! So.... am now really worrying about testing tomorrow! Especially as still having af cramps and therefore constantly knicker checking! (Sorry) Well, unfortunately it's in the hands of the Gods now. 

Going to try and busy myself today. Dh has hidden HPTs!!! He is really, really, good at hiding things too!

Well love to all!

  

Dakin xx


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

good morning girls,

i am so pleased to hear that i am not the only one who is going a bit doolally with this torture....

i am so emotional, anything will make me cry and the thought of doing a pregnancy test physically makes me feel sick every time i think about it......

my mind has convinced itself that my period will start in the morning as stopped the pessareis on tuesday night....

thankfully did not dream about it last night but god knows what sort of tricks my subconcious will be playing on me tonight.......

keep thinking that i should just test early and get it over with but then cannot bring myself to do it as am too scared of the result....

have found a new way of torturing myself though.... due to my job i have access to all sorts of testing devices and equipment... have discounted doing a blood test on myself to detect hcg and instead gone for testing my urine for the presence of blood therefore indicating the possible start of a period.... i cannot stop myself from doing it...

and am off work today and am so bored.... think i am going to go shopiing even though i am trying to save.... i think desperate times call for desperate measures......

i have had the odd pain and twinge around the ovary area but put that down to trapped wind really....

the lady, you did make me chuckle (and that is not easy to do at the moment) with your bottom burping and dairy cow story.... haven't had too much of that myself but have been drinking huge homemade fruit smoothies evry morning with lots and lots of flaxseeds in... keeps everything sooo regular, esp needed with these pessaries..

filo, thinking of you, try and wait till tomorrow to test as then at least you know it is the correct time..... 

i am going to a Cuban Salsa thing in Kew Gardens tomorrow night with lots of free alcohol and food ( some thing to do with DH work) so shall be partaking in a few drinks if appropriate...

try and stay sane girls,
tikki. xx

PS.. today is looking slighty better, DH has just called, is in Brighton for a meeting this morning and suggested that i go down and meet him there this afternoon for a take your mind off it all afternoon out.... sounds good to me so am off to the sea side on this glorious day.....


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls
Just wanted to wish those testing tomorrow good luck.      

Joe
xx


----------



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Ladies!!

Just checking in to see how you guys are coping on the 2ww.

HELEN: Thanks for todays birhday wishes..really hope your dreams come true this time!! Are you testing today? Good luck   

Im due to test on saturday which seems like a year away...
Not feeling very well since last am, fatigued and just feel like sleeping standing up.
Had af cramps yesterday but none 2day, just dont know what to think...

FILO, TIKKI : thinking of you both and wishing you the very best 2moro  .

THE LADY: How are you feeling? Hope your hanging in there and not tempted to test early. I'm finding it really hard not to test as I'm working sat so will have to wait until late pm to test when I get home....How will I get tru the day without going insane??

KRISTINA, ISA, OJ, DAKIN: Good luck to you all and lots of baby dust 

DP and I are going out for a thai meal 2nite to celebrate my birthday and I do intend to have a glass or 2 of wine and enjoy myself...

Lots of luv to you all

MISTY XXX


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Had some fresh red blood this morning but not much since, no af or af pains. But I DID do a test, predictor, which of course was BFN. I know i should've waited til tomorrow but i wanted to put myself out of my misery one day early. I know this test is not as sensitive as the hospital one they have given me but I guess you just know in your heart when it's all gone horribly wrong. I shall of course do my test in the morning but will be massively shocked if it is positive. I don't have any bloatedness or sore boobs and feel fairly normal, not even much gas anymore but still swweating for England at night. I'll be glad of a good night's sleep I can tell you.

Don't know what the niggles could be in the ovaries girls, maybe it's all just settling down after EC. I know my tummy was tender for a few days afterwards and what with the delightful pessaries giving you wind....

Happy birthday Misty and have a good time tonight. I must admit I had a couple of wines at lunchtime today... 

Isa I know what you mean about not upsetting DH, he gets really angry with all this because of how upset I get and i don't like getting upset in front of him because i make him upset...and so on....hope it's not going too badly coping on your own.

My clinic don't do a blood test, they just say that whatever the test says is correct.

Good luck everyone testing tomorrow.  

Filo xx


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello everyone,

      Not sure if i have good news yet. I did cave in at 5am and did a test, or two. The shop bought one showed a clear   so i did the hospital issued one and it showed a faint   . So as you can see i'm still a bit of a mistery. I've been ill again all morning (second day) so i rang the clinic and they have said to test again on saturday. If it's still inconclusive then i can go in for blood test on monday. Bugger bugger bugger.....is there no end to this? I hope you are all doing well

I'm going off to sulk now so will catch up again soon

Helen x x


----------



## isa (Jun 17, 2005)

Well Helen, as a world expert on hpt (I must have taken well over 50 in the past year... ) I have to tell you I never saw a false potitive, except once with First Response, which however disappeared in 10 minutes. I have kept hpt for 24 h to see an evaporation line (how crazy can one get) and I NEVER saw one. I am keeping my fingers crossed!!

Filo, Predictor is VERY insensitive, so I would still be hopeful... the sore boobs anyway is the progesterone, so they are not necessary or vey informative...

Misty, a belated  . I hope you are having a great time!

Tikki, how was Brighton? I read your mail when I was still stuck in my boiling office, and I felt a bit jealous.

I personally get sillier by the day  Now my spotting has stopped, and today I did not feel, like yesterday, any AF type pain. So of course I am now feeling a bit hopeful. But I do not want to be hopeful because I do not want the disappointment. And I want this torture to end, but I don't want to know what's happening, because I do not know how I would cope with my very last BFN   

Dakin, The Lady, Wendy, OJ and everybody,   

Isabella


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Morning eveyone,

Love to you Filo, I am still praying for a positive using another test.  

Congratulations Helen. A definite BFP!

Well did my test this morning and am pleased but scared to say we got a  . Unfortunately we can't allow ourselves to get too excited this time as I'm still having horrible stabbing  twinges that I had last time before m/c. Such a shame. If we can just get past this week 5 we'll be more hopeful.

Love and hugs and   to everyone whatever the results this morning.

Love Dakin xx


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi ladies,

We're all going slowly mad aren't we, what a horrible ordeal for everybody, I feel bad for you all and for me but we keep putting ourselves through it because the wanted result would be soooo worth it.

The Lady, isa, Dakin, Misty thanks for your thoughts, I called the clinic yesterday and they think its OHSS and want me to go in for a scan to check for fluids, I couldn't make it yesterday so I'm going this morning, I am bricking it just in case I have something wrong with my ovary and its not OHSS, bizarrely enough because that would mean I might not be pregnant - do I want to know or shall I just find some sand to bury my head in.  The swelling got quite bad last night and the pain is not subsiding, so I do need to go - I'll let you know what they find.


Filo you poor lamb, what a trauma for you, I hope you all the best for today and hope you get the result you want.
Tikki - hang in there hun, I know what you're going through - what will be will be.
Helen - sounds quite exciting, only time will tell I suppose as the Hcg levels double every day so keep trying those p sticks.
Isa - I hope you get the obvious result, not long now babe, you're on Monday with me aren't you?  Are you going to test early?
The Lady - I know exactly what you mean about Mokosi - what an idiot.

Good luck to everybody.

Lots of love and cuddles.

  and  

OJ

xxxx


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Dakin

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP.

Well done babe.

Love OJ

xxxx


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

hi girls,

helen, how are you hanging there? it must be torture... fingers crossed but it sounds good!!!!!

dakin, congratulations on the  ....... fingers crossed for you too.....

filo, how are you doing?

and good luck to the rest of you that test in the next couple of days....

i got a   this morning..... 
gutted and to add insult to injury have severe period style crampings and a bit of spotting so know she is on her way...... i always knew that if she was coming then it would be today due to having stopped the pessaries on tuesday and i know how my body reacts to progesterone.....

have to ring the clinic and send off the cheque for the next one later....

will be drunk as a skunk tonight....

tikki. xx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi  

Tikki - sorry to hear of your negative result .. wishing you positive vibes for your next cycle - Fingers crossed for you ...  

Dakin - Congrats on you BFP -  take it easy and get plenty of rest ...

Just wanted to wish everyone testing today lots of luck and I hope the results are good for you ..


Love
Wanda
x x


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi girls

Just to update you, bit like you Helen, still inconclusive. I ballsed up the hopsital test this morning, couldn't get the pipet to work properly and think I overloaded the test by pouring urine into it....so no lines at all showed. Phoned the clinic they said i could get a clearblue one or go down there (they are half an hours away) so decided to do clearblue. Which was BFN. Phoned hospital again who said the although the clearblue is quite sensitive it is not as sensitive as theirs and they don't want me to stop the drugs if i am pregnant and as i haven't had my af yet just spotting!!!! So i'm not allowed to pee for 4 hours and have to go down there anyway to do one of their tests.....it never ends does it!!!! Still no af pains though..what a nightmare!

Helen, it may be showing feint positive as your hCG levels are not high enough yet, hang in there, good luck for tomorrow but it sounds definite to me, they say a positive is positive no matter how feint it is.

So sorry Tikki, good luck for next time.

Congrats Dakin, well done, stabbing pains could be your uterus moving about, try not to worry.

Thanks for your support Wanda, how are you doing? Thanks also to Isa and OJ, The Lady and Misty.

I'll let you know how i get on later.

Yes, Makosi what a complete brainless idiot and she's supposed to be nurse...oh I might be pregnant... 2 days after she DIDN'T have sex (apparently)
Filo xx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi there!

 to you Tikki. Take time out and do all those lovely things we've had to put to one side. Hope you are as ok as you can be. Keep in touch.

   to you both, Filo and Helen! Hope all your dreams come true!

Thanks for all your positive vibes and support everone! Thanks Wanda!

Still having horrible twinges and worrying cramps but everyone assures you they are normal. Mine are worse than 2ww and, like last time, don't feel at all normal which is horrid. If I can survive this week I'll feel better.

   to everyone testing tomorrow!

Take care

Dakin xx


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi girls,

Tikki, I'm really sorry for your   babe and I don't blame you for getting blottoed tonight.  Take care.

Helen and Filo - I hope you can get your conclusive result soon, you're completely in limbo, as if the 2ww isn't bad enough.

Dakin - congrats again.

Well, I went to the clinic this morning as my tummy is unbelievably bloated and hurting especially round my ovary.
They scanned me and found lots of fluid collecting around my ovaries, so they wanted urine for a pregnancy test.  I nearly fell off my chair as I wasn't ready to test, I'm only 8dp3dt.
They confirmed that I have OHSS but I don't care because they also told me that I got a   in the test.

     .

I behaved like a complete baby and started crying....so the 2ww ended much earlier for me.

Thanks everyone for the journey and good luck to all the testers.

Take care all.

Lots of love

OJ

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

Well done OJ, that's great news.

Just as I suspected it was BFN for me, period actually started on the way to the hopsital I think!!!!!

We will not be beaten and have our follow-up appointment booked already, will go for the FET as soon as we can. Although the nurse said they think they put the best ones back they don't know for sure and that for every 20 embryos only 1 actually implants with or without fertility treatment.

Take care everyone....i'll be back!!! Off to get completely bladdered tonight.

Well done again to all the BFP's

Filo x


----------



## isa (Jun 17, 2005)

sorry about your BFN, Tikki and Filo, I am jus glad that you are already looking ahead to the next one. That's the attitude, girls!

Congratulations to Dakin and OJ!  . That is smashing news.
I understand not caring too much for OHSS, OJ! best of luck.

   to the shrinking group of uncertain!

isabella


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

    Well we've only gone and done it!!

When DH came in, we couldn't wait to try the tests that he bought and OMG they all say a big strong   .

We didn't think we'd get this far, so what do we do now?

We're still in shock and sat on the floor crying so i'll catch up with you all again very soon

Best of luck to all of you testing soon x x x x x 

Helen x x x x x


----------



## kristina (Oct 6, 2004)

Just turned on the computer for thefirst time  in a week. My friend and her 5 year old has been over to visit and has really helped me to pass the time away! Boy how energetic 5 year olds are! I am due to test on 16th and I really thought I would be so tempted to test early, but feeling a bit negative sinceI have a bit of faint blood and niggly period pains. I am just getting flashbacks of all the last times which was neg. I am also meeting up with friends tom night and it would be unfair to test tom if neg, since I wouldn't be very good company. 
Wishing all the best luck for the girlies testing tomorrow!


----------



## The Lady (Jun 28, 2005)

I am a very naughty girl...
I got up this morning, dying for a wee, and just thought 'hmm, why not?'
I grabbed a clearblue and did the deed...
I got a   to my amazement. I just couldn't make head or tail of the result for about half an hour... part being groggy from sleep, and partly shock I think. Obviously we have been grinning inanely and bursting into spontaneous giggles for most of the day. But I haven't forgotten the rest of you whose ups and downs I've shared. Big   to Helen, Dakin and OJ (OHSS be buggered!!!)
Tikki and Filo I am sending you lots of love    
I thought long and hard about posting so soon after your news, especially as I broke the rules and tested 1 day early.   Please look after yourselves, and keep us posted.  to you both, I bet I have plenty spare!
Love
The Lady


----------



## The Lady (Jun 28, 2005)

Oops I nearly forgot!
Misty - I'll be checking to see if you've posted tomorrow night, we've had quite a few  s so I hope you keep the trend going!

xxx


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Morning!

Tikki and Filo -   for you - hope you and your partners are ok.

The Lady, OJ and Helen - fantastic news!!! Made up!  

Well I'm still hanging on in here - just!! 

Still having all m/c pains I had last time but this time they are accompanied by nausea, sore boobs, being v v emotional etc etc so am a little bit hopeful - 10% (was 5% yesterday).

Can I ask a question? Is any of you with a BFP above having constant, not painful, but 'there' cramps. And, not constant or painful, but quite a few twinges Is this normal? I am just so worried. Such a shame as this should be a joyful time. 

Sorry to go on, and not sure this is the place BUT so worried.

   to anyone testing soon!

Dakin xx


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Dakin,

    I've been having those sort of feelings too, had sickness for last 3 or 4 days. The clinic told me that the hot weather combined with what we are all doing to ourselves is probably to blame. I had a very upset tum a few days ago combined with cramps/twinges on right hand side, sore boobs and they told me it's fairly normal. I've also been extremely emotional but i think the pessaries have a lot to answer for.

    I truely hope this is a good sign for you, stay positive and just take is steady. The only advise i have really is to up the amount of water you've been drinking (the clinic had me on 3 to 4 ltrs a day but told me to up it to 4 to 5 ltrs because of weather) and just try to take it easy.

Loads of love, luck and   to all

Helen x x x x x


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Tikki and Filo - I'm so sorry for you both, there will be a next time.  I hope you got suitably drunk last night, I did on my first BFN, its a small but enjoyable consolation.

Dakin, all sorts of activity going on down there, but I'm blaming my OHSS for most of it. The clinic told me that AF pains are normal and spotting is also common.  So, try not to over analyse (she sayes - I do exactly the same) but what will be will be hey?

Big kisses.

OJ
xxx


----------



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi everyone!!

Tiki and Filo: just want to say that Im really sorry for you both on this cycle, but there's plenty more chances so stay positive......

We got a BFN tonight and were so disappointed but already moving on to the next cycle.We are a bit disappointed with the LWC at present and are considering alternative options..   

THE LADY: So happy for you and your DH, wishing you both the very best and a happy and healthy pregnancy!! 

OJ: Congrats to you also and the best of luck with your 9 months... 

HELEN: : congrats: You tested   on my birthday which to me is a really good omen!! Wishing you all the very best over the next 9 months  

Wishing everyone else the very best of luck .

STEFFI XXX


----------



## 6898helen (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

  Misty - I'm so sorry babe, i truely hope you get your dream the next time 'round.            

  Love, luck and   to all

Helen x x x


----------



## kristina (Oct 6, 2004)

hi guys,
  Very reluctantly I am writing to say I tested negative today . Kind of was expecting it, had a bit of bleeding, cramps and a funny feeling,  but still hard to deal with. Very annoyingly yesterday I cheated and tried an old  preg test, and was very shocked to get a blue line on the stick. Never had I done a test where any line has appeared, so was confused. Showed hubby but wasn't sure if there should be two lines(cross) or if 1 line meant a positive! I threw away instuctions a long time ago, and for the 1/2 it took to madly drive to the chemist to get another test I was the happiest girl in the world! For that little period I had imagined the one thing I have never been able to- I could actually be a mom one day! God was mean to me that day. The new test was negative.
Now got to think about going back to work, yuk! 
Sorry to sound so negative, hopefully my bad luck has been used up and good luck is forthcomming to you all! 
Going to have a big glass of wine now!  

Kris


----------



## Dakin (May 24, 2005)

Hi

Kristina and Misty, so sorry to hear your news. I know how you must be feeling and that nothing I say will make it better, but I also know it will get easier in time. Sending you both lots of love and hugs.  

Love Dakin xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

Well done Helen and The Lady, really really pleased for you.

So sorry Kristina and Misty, hang in there, we won't let this thing beat us. I was reading an article about Jane Seymour yesterday who had  IVF twins (after quite a few attempts) at the grand old age of 45....so there's hope for us all...

Good luck to all you BFP's and a happy 8 months ahead. I'm sure all the niggles are normal.

Yes I did get suitably drunk fri night, first drink for 7 weeks so it didn't take much.....

We will take a month off and persrvere with the FET as soon as poss...no time to waste and all that.

Take care everyone
Filo xx


----------



## isa (Jun 17, 2005)

So sorry Steffi and Kristina...   

I hope you can recover soon, and that your bad luck is totally exhausted, and next time you get a nice, fat BFP!!!

lot of love,


isabella


----------



## isa (Jun 17, 2005)

well, I never thought I would ever post this, but this morning at 5:30 I decided to take an hpt, to  prepare myself for today's beta, and I got a  !!! (well, 2 to be honest because I could not believe my eyes and I took 2 tests...)

it was our very last attempt (Filo was mentioning Jane Seymour having IVF twins at 45: I am in the same category...), so this means a lot to us.                    

all the worries and the pain and the heartache of the past 6 years were now well worth it.
If I made it, you all definitively will!!! now back to panicking for the first u/s....

isabella


----------



## kristina (Oct 6, 2004)

Congrats Isa!!  
Thanks for all the messages yesterday after I wrote that I tested negative, BUT-- I tested again first thing this morning, just because I had one left over.
To my astonishment the test said "pregnant" ( clearbue digital)!!! I am so confused! How could that be? After all my sadness yesterday to now being so shocked and not sure what to believe! I ran and got another test and there was a cross, faint but there! Could it have been too early yesterday, although day 14 was yest. So, will do another test tomorrow morning, but right now I am to scared to do anything, and too scared to be excited!     Can  preg tests show a faint positive because of all the drugs we have been taking?


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Kristina
Sounds to me as though you are going to be a Mummy.  Congratulations honey I'm so pleased for you.  I think that levels are so sensitive at the beginning that they were probably just a little bit too low yesterday.  It has made me now make up my mind not to do a hpt test early as I was thinking of doing one next sunday which will be my day 14 and also my birthday so if negative will really mess up my day.
Congratulations again and enjoy the next 8 months.
Love Joanna x


----------



## isa (Jun 17, 2005)

Well Kristina, I think congratulations are in order 
If you tested at 14 dpo with a clearblue digital, I think it is not surprising it was negative. As far as I known, it is not a very sensitive one. You may not have twins, but believe me having twins is not fun!
let us know how it goes!

isabella


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

hi girls,

thank you for all of your good wishes.... i have been in hiding for the past few days licking my wounds so to speak....but it has all been rather busy on here....

OJ- congratulations on the   and the OHSS.... hope you are not feeling too bad with it all.... it will probably be the case that once the OHSS subsides the pregnancy symptoms take over...

Helen, well done to you too honey, hope you are good!!

Dakin, hope the pains are subsiding with you and you are going to go on and have a good 35 weeks....

The Lady, Congratulations..

Isabella, Congratulations...

Kristina, hope you and your sanity are hanging in ther, it does sound good though....

Filo & Misty, thinking of you gils and have a very good idea as to how you are feeling....

After my negative on friday dh and i went out to a work do of his and got soooooo drunk that neither of us could remember going to bed...... we were out with a load of people we didn't really know and that was great as no one knew our history.......

I have been caught by surprise by just how i feel after the negative..... it feels like someones died (like one of the cats or something and i am far more upset than i have the right to be) Does anyone know what i mean, is this normal.....

But it is onwards and upwards and we have booked the next cycle for january and in the mean time i am going to get my body back and go on 2 holidays....

On the reverse side of it all a couple of good things have come out of it all.... in preparation i gave up smoking and think that i have finally managed to kick the habit as the thought of a *** now is repulsive..... and it has really shown me who my friends are.....

I hope all of you with a positve go on to have a healthy pregnancy and a beautiful baby (or maybe babies, do you think there are any twins among you) And if you ever need any advice feel free to drop me a line (I am a midwife........)

Take care girls, 
Tikki. xx


----------



## isa (Jun 17, 2005)

Tikki, I understand your feelings perfectly. It is now nerly three years from my first IVF, and I still mourn the loss of my two lovely embryos in that one. I still remember their little cells, when the embryologists showed them to me (I am a cell biologist, so admittedly cells mean something to me...). I also feel guilty, because I fell that I let them down, being unable to protect and nurture them. I am not sure also how you can  cope, being a midwife, I found all pregnat women so upsetting!! yesterday I met about 10, and it felt so weird not feeling the pang of jealousy any longer (at least for now).

It will get better though,  and I'll think about you in the new year...in the meantime hopefully I'll get bucketsfull of babyduts to spray around!

Isabella


----------



## Eliza (Nov 18, 2002)

Tikki - you sound very brave and we all wish you luck.

I'm just hanging on in there. I'm not feeling too hopeful after what the embryologist said about my two little beans not being "high potential". I felt like saying I really didn't want to give birth to a brain surgeon and if my baby grew up and said that he or she just wanted to sweep the roads, I'd be more than happy.

I also had some acupuncture today. I suspect that an acupuncturist can detect if someone is pregnant or not, as they pick up so much information from your pulse, but I didn't even head towards that question with mine, as it seemed a bit unfair to put her on the spot. At the end of the session she said to give my body a rest and come back in six weeks so she could "rebalance" me after all the hormone treatment I've had. Reading between the lines, I believe she was saying she didn't think it had worked either. Aren't we muppets, trying to read a meaning into every twitch and pang we experience


----------

